# Crown Moulding Installation



## oakley408 (May 30, 2007)

Trim-out is not being done on the new home we are building.  The GC is using a reasonably large crown moulding...about 6" wide.  There is an outside corner where the entry foyer joins the greatroom.  And it is on a vaulted ceiling surface.  I have seen decorative blocks used on inside corners which "kills" the crown moulding.  But I've never seen crown moulding joined on a sloping vaulted surface on an outside corner...thus the use of a decorative type block here is difficult to conceive.  

Any ideas?  Suggestions of "outsided" corner decorative blocks that might be available?  Recommended websites?


Thanks

oakley408


----------



## glennjanie (May 31, 2007)

Hello Oakley:
You could consider an "L" shaped block laid onto the wall and join the crown moulding to each leg of the L. Don't forget there are some neat foam trim options out there now. They may have something you could use.
Glenn


----------



## Graham (May 31, 2007)

Oakley; check out your Home Depot, as Glennsaid there are a number of options not the least of which are pre-formed and primed MDF corners.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 1, 2007)

A tall block is the absolute best way to deal with this transition. 
When I have a situation like this, I take a few scraps and start looking at my options. Stick the scraps right to the wall and fasten them with finish nails just deep enough to hold them in place. Get your measurements with the scraps in place and you'll know what you're dealing with


----------



## MawMaw Di (Jun 3, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Oakley:
> You could consider an "L" shaped block laid onto the wall and join the crown moulding to each leg of the L. Don't forget there are some neat foam trim options out there now. They may have something you could use.
> Glenn



Hi, I'm interested in the  foam type crown moldings you've mentioned. Where can it be purchased?  Are they easy to install?  Our mini-kitchen renovation is still a work in progress (see my gallery photos).  I would like to install new crown moldings, but we have no experience when it comes to installing them.  Can these be purchased at Lowe's, Home Depot?  Or, do you have to special order them online?  Also, another question...we're thinking of triming out the soffit (?) that runs above our kitchen stove area (see our gallery photos)...it's the area where we took down some kitchen cabinets earlier.  We want to run the soffit (or whatever it's called...as you can tell...we're not carpenters, ha!)  across to the other wall & install a round pillar...give some artechitural (sp?) detail to our kitchen.  Do you know how to affix the wood to the ceiling & surround it with drywall, etc.? Will we have to make a box type frame to do it? We're hoping it doesnt look too tacky, ha! My husband & I have viewed your family home gallery photos posted...your renovation work is just great!  Would appreciate your comments. Thanks!


----------



## MawMaw Di (Jun 3, 2007)

Square Eye said:


> A tall block is the absolute best way to deal with this transition.
> When I have a situation like this, I take a few scraps and start looking at my options. Stick the scraps right to the wall and fasten them with finish nails just deep enough to hold them in place. Get your measurements with the scraps in place and you'll know what you're dealing with



Square Eye, I would appreciate your comments on my posting questions to Glenn on molding intallation & building a frame to extend our soffit to install a decorative pillar.  My husband & I have viewed your home photo gallery & your home renovation projects are excellent...great work!  We would really appreciate your comments...as you can tell from our gallery photos of our mini-kitchen renovation...we're not expert carpenters, ha!  This extention of the soffit is my idea...my husband doesn't think it can work.  Do you?  Like I said, it's mostly for decoration/artechitural (sp?) detail. Thanks much!


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 3, 2007)

Helll MawMaw:
Yes the goam trim is available at Home Depot and Lowes. It can be installed with some types of construction adhesive (most adhesives have too much alcohol in them and will disolve the foam) and finish nails.
Your soffit should start with a strip (maybe 1 X 2s) screwed to the wall and one to the ceiling. If the ceiling joists run paralell to the strips you will need to add some blocking between the joists 2'o.c. and screwed in place. Short 1 X 2 struts, 2'o.c. for the front and bottom will hold the outside corner in place. Again, use construction adhesive and screws on the framing and drywall. Screws don't upset things that are already in place and finished; whereas, nails and the banging of the hammer will cause cracks and splits in undesireable places.
Finally, the work shown is not mine but Square Eye's (my son) I taught him some things and he capitalized on that and left me in the dust. He's really good, very meticulous and I am very proud of him.
Glenn


----------



## MawMaw Di (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Glenn,
Thanks so much for answering my questions! We really appreciate it!   We will for sure use screws, the size lumber, etc. you've suggested.  We'll also go look at the foam crown molding & will make sure we don't use an adhesvie with a high alcohol content.  Oh, does it come primed already & can we  paint it? When we get this all done...I'll post another photo.  I just hope it all works out like I see the image in my mind, ha!  Also, how do you attach a pillar...construction anhesive to the top & bottom pieces? I'm sure we'll have to trim it to height, too...right?  Well...again, thanks so much for your "info"!!  You & your son (Square Eye) are very talented carpenters...I just think his house's front porch, deck & gazebo are so pretty!  You both, keep posting your comments & your home project photos...they're great!!  I look forward to reading all your posts...thanks again!
MawMaw Di (from Louisiana)


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi MawMaw Di:
Yes, the foam trim is primed and ready to paint.
The column will have instructions with it; they vary some so I will let them do the talking.
Glenn


----------



## BLZBUB (Feb 6, 2008)

Decorator's Supply Co. in Chicago has everything under the sun.  Don't bother visiting their web site unless you've got a few hours to kill.


----------

